# 2009 altima big dissapointment! condensation build up and coolant leakage



## geminis100 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for reading my post, It's a bit long but please finish it and let me know how I should deal with this issue. Any suggestion welcome.


I purchsed the vehicle 4 weeks ago and I already have 2 major problem. 1st 2 weeks after buying i noticed a puddle of coolant leak on the garage floor. Dealership did take responsbility and fix the problem but i am questioning the quality of altima.
2nd Condensation inside of all 4 lamps (front and rear). I think this is a problem for other owner of this vehicle. They recommend taking the vehicle back to the dealership and have them replaced. I did so and guess what Dealship say "*NO, This is a normal for water vapor to become visible*". However it's not vapor it's water drops forming inside the lamp. I went back to the dealership twice to resolve this issue but both time nothing happen. They even made a print out of a technical bulletin (NTB03-074D) showing me it was normal. Dealship return the car without condenstation inside the lamp but guess what they did to clear the water/fog? *They turn on low beam headlamps and hazard flasher for 20 minutes to heat up the moduel and clear the condensation* I mean come on, what kind of BS is this??

When I realized they are not going to do anything to help, I called Nissan Canada customer service to seek for help. And yeah, you guess it. SORRY WE CAN'T HELP "WE STAND 100% BEHIND the DIAGNOSE OF THE DEALERSHIP". I was thinking why bother having a customer service line if they agree to whatever the dealership have to say. I further explain to the agent the problem worsen if it start to rain about 1/3 of the lamp is fogged. He told me " you should bring the vehicle in for inspection when this happen" Give me a break, who have the time to bring the vehicle back every so often, i have a life and things to do. I can't predict the weather and often when I drove back from work dealership is close. 50% of the fog vaporize several hour park inside the garage so when i drove to the dealership they just turn on the light for 20 min to clear the condensation and tell me it all *normal*. 

4 weeks into owning this vehicle I went back to the dealership 5 times already. Everytime i looked at the fogged up lamp It's a constant reminder "maybe i should go with a HONDA or Toyota intead". This is shouldn't happen, it a dame brand new car but i guess shi happen.

Lastly, What would you guys do if you are in my shoe? what would you do? will you just suck it up and forget about it? or you will fight to the last breath? Honestly I am tired of all this BS. Please let me know what you guys think.

Thanks

J.C


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

In your shoes I would contact someone at Nissan - not the local dealership - but someone with the actual Nissan corporation and light some fires under someone's ass.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

SELL THE CAR...enough said!


----------



## geminis100 (Nov 19, 2008)

I did!! I called Nissan Canada. Basically they told me "We stand 100% behind the dealership". To me the customer service department for Nissan Motor are useless. As a customer we aren't getting any protection. If the dealership aren't willing to help, you are pretty much screw. Nissan just won't admit the desigh flaw and keep on telling people it a normal thing. the weather is getting cold and I start to see ice crystal inside the light. I will never ever ever buy Nissan again!
j.c


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

I recommend that you take your car to a different dealership. Some places actually try to help people out. Do you still have a copy of that bulletin??? Read through the bulletin. Follow the bulletins diagnostic section. Also take pictures for proof. I know if you keep on bugging them they will eventually change everything for you.


----------

